# RLT4



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I have an RLT 4 coming in the not too distant future, anyone else on the forum have one?

Thank you.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd love to know where they all are. I have a list of original owners and I wonder how many still have them.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roy said:


> I'd love to know where they all are. I have a list of original owners and I wonder how many still have them.


If forum members send a PM if not a polite Email, worth a try.

Subject to time constraints of course.

Looking forward to mine.

Any chance of a new model from RLT?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

> I have an RLT 4 coming in the not too distant future, anyone else on the forum have one?
> 
> Thank you.


 Congaratulations, nice piece.



> I'd love to know where they all are. I have a list of original owners and I wonder how many still have them.


There's one here Roy & IIRC Jase has one to. :rltrlt:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Roy said:


>


 Superb !


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PgTips created it a long time ago :biggrin:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

So you never got round to going to Weight Watchers then Roy? :smile:

"Built by England's *LARGEST *maker of - - - -"

Sorry, couldn't resist :whistling:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I've got one here :clap:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Me too, but PC-magician has lost his


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The 4 is great but I prefer it`s big brother...

*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*



















:thumbs_up:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I had a couple of each, one 8 is in a friends collection, the other 8 was used as handcuffs............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sssammm said:


> I had a couple of each, one 8 is in a friends collection, the other 8 was used as handcuffs............


 For some strange reason I seem to remember there was an "interesting" photo :laugh:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I think you may be correct


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sssammm said:


> I think you may be correct


 Well, are you going to share? :tongue:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I didn't realise that the parts list was so comprehensive:-



> www.hussmann.com/en/Aftermarket%20Part%20List/*RLT4*.pdf


 :biggrin:

Mike


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Cant get the hang of posting pics on here any more


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

sssammm said:


> Cant get the hang of posting pics on here any more


 If the pic is on the internet just right click, copy image, then paste it here. If it is not already hosted then just upload it to the gallery and then, click on insert other media, gallery images to insert it.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

See if you can spot the RLT 8.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

sssammm said:


> See if you can spot the RLT 8.....


 Whooo hoo well don Sam, :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That`s the one :laugh:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

8 years ago, whoever saw it here remembers it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sssammm said:


> 8 years ago, whoever saw it here remembers it


 I can`t imagine why :huh:

:laugh:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Shouldn't it be the other way round ? :laugh: The watch .on the other hand .


----------



## 44whitehall (Apr 18, 2017)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The 4 is great but I prefer it`s big brother...
> *RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*
> 
> 
> ...


What strap do you have in this one? It looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

44whitehall said:


> What strap do you have in this one? It looks great.


 Thanks, it`s a Hadley-Roma Cordura that I got off ebay :thumbsup:


----------



## 44whitehall (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the steer - most helpful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I still have mine


----------



## b15nut (Dec 15, 2014)

sssammm said:


> See if you can spot the RLT 8.....


 Now thats a piece i could get behind


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

There are 3 other pics, never seen the light of day!!


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

There is a RLT 4 on ebay, anyone on here that's selling it?

Not for me at the minute but thought it was worth posting here incase any members are interested?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.ca%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F253367988233

:rltrlt:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Rlt4 sold for £215 plus about £40 postage on eBay from Canada.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Anyone on here get it?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Damo516 said:


> Anyone on here get it?


 Was watching it but with an imminent incoming over the next week or so couldn't go for it.


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

There's one coming across the Atlantic AND the Andes!!


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

My old man still has his and he has had it from new, fantastic watches i steal it off of him whenever I can!



__
https://flic.kr/p/2gqrtgG


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

Literally RLT has traveled the world round!!!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

First of February 2018 to 3 November 2019...heard of slow post but that's taking the biscuit,

was Saint Exupery flying the plane? :laugh:


----------

